# daysail charter Ft Myers Fl area



## calamitas (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking for a recommendation for a daysail bareboat charter near Ft Myers, Florida, later this month. Monohull suitable for three persons, 2 of them "older Americans." A bimini would be nice. Desirables include: roller furling, reasonable price, good scenery, water at least 4 feet deep. Charterers will supply their own low-sodium food and experienced Lake Erie captain. Arggh.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

www.kathleend.net Kathleen D Sailing Catamaran - Kathleen D Home Page


----------



## adirondaksailor (Nov 6, 2009)

Last winter my wife and I chartered a Catalina 22 for a day from Yachting Vacations. The boat might be small for your purposes, but it was very well equipped and comfortable. John at Yachting Vacations was very easy to work with. We sailed Charlotte Harbor for the day.

Bob


----------

